# Any Local Bass Tournaments



## Red Hunter (Oct 30, 2007)

Anyone know of any local Bass tournaments in the area?

I still have a "Fresh"

itch!!!


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

See attached. Also, Walmart on Escambia should be coming up in late April or Early May.


----------



## Red Hunter (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the lead!!!


----------



## UnitedWaySRC (Mar 17, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlEvent_ctlEvent_ctlEventRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>_Here's some information about our upcoming charity bass tourney! Hope you can join us! _



_FISHIN' WITH A MISSION_ 

United Way of Santa Rosa County Charity Bass Tournament and Benefit Concert

April 12, 2008 at River Run Marina in Milton, FL

First Prize: $2,500 (we already have the 50 boats needed to guarantee it!) 
Payouts to the top 10 places
<U>Registration</U>: $100/boat (1 or 2 person team) includes launch, tshirts, food, lunker, concert ticket(s)and door prize entries

6:00am or safe light, weigh-in at 3:00pm
5:00-7:00pm-Concert by Daron Norwood ($5/person, kids 12&under FREE!)

Call 850-623-4507 for more information (Stephanie or Marianne)

*<U>Many thanks to our sponsors</U>*: AIG American General, Mediacom, Key Aluminum, Northrop Homes & Construction, Taminco, Nichols Seafood, Coca-Cola, Mickelson Construction Services, Gulf Power Company, Pen Air Federal Credit Union, WXBM 102.7, Soft Rock 94.1, CatCountry 98.7, NewsRadio1620


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

goto www.monroecountybassanglers.com

their is one at ellis this weekend are you looking for a local club to join send me message back


----------



## southern approach (Oct 3, 2007)

WE HAVE SOME LOCAL REDFISH TOURNAMENTS


----------



## Red Hunter (Oct 30, 2007)

Not wanting to join a Club just wanted do a little Bass Fishin' and knew that tournaments were a great way to meet Anglers.


----------



## navbass09 (Oct 30, 2007)

Anyone else on here fishing in the"fishinfor a mission"tournament? I'm in! just curious who is in and how many boats they have in it. They said in the navarre press they had 90somehting boats in '06 and the goal is 150. Yeah right, we will be fishing on top of each other if thats the case.


----------

